# Some E-shot stuff



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

A little while back I won E-shot's sixth anniversary Giveaway. I was stoked for a new frame and his work I asked him for a couple regular sized frames as well.. the slim one is mahogany with a yew palmswell.. the others are teak laminated to jackwood, with Wenge and burlap micarta palmswells.. I'm happy, I shoot the burlap one and my friends shoots the one with Wenge.. E-shots frames, pouches and generosity are top notch.. Thanks Sir,


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow!! Nice bunch of shooters you've got to try out there, my friend!!!


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

The pfs is glorious.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah, that one great, I havent shot it yet, but it's oddly super comfortable..


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A tale of three beauties. Gorgeous!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

First class


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome, pie! Those look super cool and comfortable.


----------

